# pant size help



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

kelly said:


> HI I am trying to decide what size pants to get for my boyfriend. He is 6'5", about 265 lbs and wears a pant size with waist 38. He currently rides with 686 pants that are an XXL Unisex. I am going to get him some Burton pants, so I can't decide between XL or XXL. I just don't know if Burton went baggy or slim with their sizing this year. Any input? Thanks



Too big is waaay better that too small. I would suggest going with the XXL.


----------

